# Has anyone seen this before?



## EMJR (Aug 8, 2013)

These past 2 weeks my cluster display has reset 7 times. Though everything still works my time and date is off. Yesterday it did it twice and now my tire sensor light is on. Put my vagcom and I get a lot of errors now many fault codes were I only had 3 before. 
My original error codes were: 
3. ABS I know the unit is bad. 
5. acc/start auth, since I bought the car. 
47 Sound system, cause I have put my own Sub. 

Now I get all this: 
Wednesday,07,August,2013,17:08:26:59161 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.6 (x64) 
Data version: 20121223 


Chassis Type: 4L0 
Scan: 01 02 03 05 06 07 08 09 0E 0F 11 31 15 16 17 19 1E 28 34 36 
37 38 42 46 47 4F 52 53 55 56 61 62 65 67 6C 72 76 77 

VIN: WAUPN44E47N013258 Mileage: 169720km/105459miles 

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000 
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000 
02-Auto Trans -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
06-Seat Mem. Pass -- Status: OK 0000 
07-Control Head -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000 
0E-Media Player 1 -- Status: OK 0000 
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
11-Engine II -- Status: OK 0000 
31-Engine other -- Status: OK 0000 
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000 
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000 
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000 
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000 
1E-Media Player 2 -- Status: OK 0000 
28-HVAC, Rear -- Status: OK 0000 
34-Level Control -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000 
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000 
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: OK 0000 
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000 
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000 
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000 
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000 
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000 
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000 
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
67-Voice Control -- Status: OK 0000 
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000 
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: Malfunction 0010 
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000 
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 552 A HW: 4E0 907 552 
Component: 5.2L V10/4V FSI ª0040 
Revision: 5AH15--- Serial number: AUX3Z0FN711334 
Coding: 01060009190F0160 
Shop #: WSC 22197 444 52585 
VCID: 2044F875F324FA1800B 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0110 1101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09E-927-156.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E1 910 156 K HW: 09E 927 156 B 
Component: AG6 09E 5,2 FSI USA 0030 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: 0098270 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2B5E1F598AE22940A59 

1 Fault Found: 
049493 - No Communication with Instrument Cluster 
U0155 - 000 - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 0 
Fault Frequency: 13 
Mileage: 165046 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.03 
Time: 09:42:10 

Freeze Frame: 
RPM: 2688 /min 
RPM: 2656 /min 
RPM: 3872 /min 
(no units): 70.0 
(no units): 117.0 
Temperature: 88.0°C 
T.B. Angle: 42.3° 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 4E0-910-517.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 517 D HW: 4E0 614 517 AB 
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H46 0500 
Coding: 0001627 
Shop #: WSC 02313 000 00000 
VCID: 244CF465E73CE638643 

5 Faults Found: 
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective - Intermittent 
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 4E0-910-131.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 131 HW: 4E0 907 181 C 
Component: FBS AUDID3 H12 0200 
Revision: 02005112 Serial number: AUX3Z0FN711334 
Coding: 0410624 
Shop #: WSC 02133 444 122149 
VCID: D8B410956BF4F2D8B8B 

Part No: 4E0 905 852 E 
Component: ELV 1940 

1 Fault Found: 
00183 - Interior Access/Start Authorization Antenna 1 (R138) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100001 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 0 
Reset counter: 119 
Mileage: 164912 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.02 
Time: 12:44:54 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 06: Seat Mem. Pass Labels: None 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 D HW: 4E0 959 760 B 
Component: Sitzmemory BFS H02 0010 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 5DS 008 795-03 
Coding: 4071520 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 244CF465E73CE638643 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 07: Control Head Labels: 4E0-910-7xx-07.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 731 P HW: 4E0 035 729 A 
Component: Interfacebox H43 3360 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 348L3067508696 
Coding: 0000003 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2E58164DB9F05C68827 

Part No: 4E0 910 611 
Component: E0380 BedienteilH01 0040 

2 Faults Found: 
01043 - Control Module; Incorrect Software Version 
000 - - - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100000 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 49 
Reset counter: 246 

Freeze Frame: 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
Bin. Bits: 00000000 
Bin. Bits: 10 

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 21 
Reset counter: 246 
Mileage: 165047 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.03 
Time: 00:00:35 

Freeze Frame: 
Bin. Bits: 01 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: None 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 043 B HW: 4E0 820 043 G 
Component: KLIMAAUTOMAT 017 0450 
Revision: 00000032 Serial number: 00000000110421 
Coding: 0106833 
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200 
VCID: 1C3CCC85DF4CDEF8DC3 

1 Fault Found: 
00065 - Left Rear Footwell Heater (Z42) 
004 - No Signal/Communication 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 206 
Mileage: 169720 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.29 
Time: 01:43:46 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.40 V 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 4E0-910-279.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 279 Q HW: 4E0 907 279 Q 
Component: ILM Fahrer H15 0230 
Coding: 0133123 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 36683E2D41A064A8CA7 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4E1 910 113 C 
Component: Wischer WWS D3 H60 0420 
Coding: 00000035 
Shop #: WSC 02313 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 4E0 910 557 A Labels: 8K0-955-559.CLB 
Component: REGENLICHTSENSORH13 0090 
Coding: 00139548 
Shop #: WSC 02313 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0E: Media Player 1 (R192) Labels: 4E0-035-785.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 035 785 HW: 4E0 035 785 
Component: SG ext.Player H09 0170 
Revision: 00000000 
VCID: E5CA2961EC865F3033D 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 4E0-910-593-SIR.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 593 H HW: 4E0 035 593 D 
Component: SDAR SIRIUS H06 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F0012680 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 2C5C1C458FEC2E78AC3 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 11: Engine II Labels: Redir Fail! 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 552 A HW: 4E0 907 552 
Component: 5.2L V10/4V FSI ª0040 
Revision: 5AH15--- Serial number: AUX3Z0FN711334 
Coding: 01060009190F0160 
Shop #: WSC 22197 444 52585 
VCID: 2044F875F324FA1800B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 4E0-910-655-94.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 655 C HW: 4E0 959 655 J 
Component: Airbag 9.41 H12 4030 
Revision: 91H12400 Serial number: 0037Q0G0156L 
Coding: 0532707 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2648EE6D910014287A7 

Part No: 4E0 910 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. H01 0030 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 4E0-910-549.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 549 HW: 4E0 953 549 
Component: Lenksäulenmodul H14 0040 
Coding: 0012141 
Shop #: WSC 02311 785 00200 
VCID: E5CA29612C865F3033D 

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: Lenkradmodul H07 0090 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 4E0-910-xxx-17.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 951 F HW: 4E0 920 951 F 
Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H82 0530 
Revision: D04 Serial number: AUDID3FD000635 
Coding: 0048261 
Shop #: WSC 02133 444 99887 
VCID: 2854E0559B14025848B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 4L0-910-468.lbl 
Part No SW: 4L0 910 468 HW: 4L0 907 468 
Component: J533__Gateway H06 0040 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: 0900B06B288208 
Coding: F5F5DFFF707A0E 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: ECDC5C45CF6C6E786C3 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 1E: Media Player 2 Labels: 4E0-910-111.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 110 C HW: 4E0 035 110 A 
Component: MP3-Changer H44 0350 
Revision: 00044000 Serial number: AUZ5ZBF3125935 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: 1834D0952B74B2D8F8B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 28: HVAC, Rear Labels: None 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 158 HW: 4E0 919 158 D 
Component: KLIMA-STG. FOND 017 0230 
Revision: 00000019 Serial number: 00000000048579 
Coding: 0000000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000 
VCID: E1C23D7138AE3310CF5 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 4E0-910-553.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 553 J HW: 4E0 907 553 F 
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC H06 6310 
Coding: 0019710 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2A501A5D851830485EF 

1 Fault Found: 
01772 - Signal from Level Control Pressure Sensor (G291) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 27 
Reset counter: 246 
Mileage: 165779 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.03 
Time: 16:20:57 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 760 D HW: 4E0 959 760 B 
Component: Sitzmemory FS H02 0010 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 5DS 008 795-03 
Coding: 4071530 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 244CF465E73CE638643 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 4E0-910-88x-37.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 888 M HW: 4E0 919 887 L 
Component: MNS US H48 1100 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 381LZ067515933 
Shop #: WSC 22197 444 52585 
VCID: 387430154BB492D8D8B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 4E0-910-135.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 135 A HW: 4E0 907 135 
Component: Dachknoten D3 H05 0090 
Serial number: 00000630800036 
Coding: 0003477 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 1D3AC181C456D7F02BD 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 4E1-910-802-42.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 B HW: 4E1 959 801 D 
Component: Türsteuer.FS BRM005 0180 
Coding: 0032364 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2044F875F324FA1800B 

1 Fault Found: 
02129 - Automatic Day/Night Exterior Mirror 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100111 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 0 
Reset counter: 236 
Mileage: 169248 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.27 
Time: 22:17:18 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 4E0-910-289.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 289 D HW: 4E0 907 289 D 
Component: Komfortgeraet H07 0010 
Revision: 00100007 Serial number: W040612110095 
Coding: 0048702 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2A501A5D851830485EF 

Part No: 4E0 910 853 
Component: Heckdeckel P14H06 0070 

Part No: 4E0 907 719 
Component: Neigungssensor H05 0020 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 47: Sound System Labels: None 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 466 B HW: 4E0 035 466 
Component: BO_D3 H06 0180 
Revision: 20S00002 Serial number: 01411060006648 
Coding: 0000026 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 254AE961EC061F3073D 

Part No: 4E0 910 465 A 
Component: BO_D3_SLAVE H31 0100 

2 Faults Found: 
03029 - Subwoofer (R157) 
011 - Open Circuit 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01101011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 254 
Reset counter: 206 
Mileage: 164917 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.02 
Time: 09:32:27 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 12.30 V 
Temperature: 41.0°C 
Bin. Bits: 00000001 
Voltage: 25.50 V 
Temperature: -52.0°C 

03016 - Motor for Right Front Treble Speaker (V345) 
003 - Mechanical Failure - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100011 
Fault Priority: 5 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Reset counter: 246 
Mileage: 168139 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.12 
Time: 00:43:36 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.20 V 
Temperature: 30.0°C 
Bin. Bits: 00000100 
Voltage: 13.00 V 
Temperature: 30.0°C 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II Labels: None 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 280 A HW: 4E0 907 280 B 
Component: ILM Beifahrer H11 0070 
Revision: Serial number: 00000000003739 
Coding: 0010111 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 1E38C68DC950CCE8327 

Part No: 4E0 910 511 A 
Component: UGDO HL US H04 0050 

2 Faults Found: 
01341 - Control Module in Instrument Panel On Comfort CAN (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 2 
Reset counter: 216 
Mileage: 168760 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.22 
Time: 13:16:00 

02258 - Door Opener Transmitter 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 4 
Reset counter: 246 
Mileage: 168680 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.20 
Time: 19:35:00 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 4E1-910-802-52.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E1 910 802 B HW: 4E1 959 802 D 
Component: Türsteuer.BF BRM005 0180 
Coding: 0032364 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2044F875F324FA1800B 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 4E0-910-801.clb 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 801 D HW: 4E0 907 801 B 
Component: EPB A4EC0230 H03 0230 
Revision: --H03--- 
Coding: 0000732 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2044F875F324FA1800B 

3 Faults Found: 
01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 216 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.24 
Time: 06:00:25 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.35 V 
Count: 235 

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00100100 
Fault Priority: 4 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 216 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.24 
Time: 06:00:25 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.35 V 
Count: 240 

02441 - Yellow Malfunction Lamp in Instrument Cluster 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101001 
Fault Priority: 6 
Fault Frequency: 11 
Reset counter: 246 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.03 
Time: 09:42:10 

Freeze Frame: 
Voltage: 13.35 V 
Count: 63 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 4F0-910-357.lbl 
Part No SW: 4F0 910 357 F HW: 4F0 907 357 F 
Component: AFS 1 H01 0020 
Revision: 00000001 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000018 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2952E551801E3B50575 

Part No: 4F0 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Modul links H02 0020 

Part No: 4F0 941 329 B 
Component: AFS-Modul rechtsH02 0020 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 56: Radio Labels: 4E0-910-541.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 541 Q HW: 4E0 035 541 S 
Component: TUNER EU/US/RDW H42 0620 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 396KV067556100 
Coding: 0000002 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2E58164DB9F05C68827 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 61: Battery Regul. Labels: 4E0-910-181.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 181 C HW: 4E0 915 181 C 
Component: J0644 BEM H12 0550 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000000027787 
Shop #: WSC 00001 128 00289 
VCID: 2044F875F324FA1800B 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 4E0 915 105 A 
Component: von VA0 2612030670 
Coding: 344530393135313035412056413032363132303330363730 
Shop #: WSC 00001 128 00289 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 4E0-910-802.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 A HW: 4E0 959 801 D 
Component: Türsteuer.HL BRM005 0180 
Coding: 0032364 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 1E38C68DC950CCE8327 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 4E0-910-273.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 273 A HW: 4F0 907 273 A 
Component: Reifendruck 3 H05 
Revision: 00050340 Serial number: 00000700046983 
Coding: 0232428 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 2044F875F324FA1800B 

1 Fault Found: 
01325 - Control Module for Tire Pressure Monitoring (J502) 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 01100000 
Fault Priority: 1 
Fault Frequency: 7 
 Reset counter: 0 
Mileage: 169699 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.29 
Time: 22:28:19 

Freeze Frame: 
(no units): 3.0 
Temperature: 25.0°C 
Error Code: 4 
Pressure: 2.47 bar 
Pressure: 2.40 bar 
Pressure: 2.85 bar 
Pressure: 2.72 bar 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 67: Voice Control Labels: 4E0-910-75x-67.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 754 Q HW: 4E0 035 753 A 
Component: SDS 3501 US H45 0630 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000612040276 
Shop #: WSC 12336 024 394758 
VCID: 346C042557DC76B8F43 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 4L0-910-441.clb 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 441 HW: 4L0 907 441 A 
Component: J772__Rearview 0050 
Revision: --H12--- Serial number: 525PA8-J6X10FW 
Coding: 1121402 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: DCBC0C851FCC1EF89C3 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 4E0-910-802.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 802 A HW: 4E0 959 802 D 
Component: Türsteuer.HR BRM005 0180 
Coding: 0032364 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 1E38C68DC950CCE8327 

1 Fault Found: 
02126 - Central Locking Button; Exterior Door Handle 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent 
Freeze Frame: 
Fault Status: 00101000 
Fault Priority: 3 
Fault Frequency: 1 
Reset counter: 243 
Mileage: 168880 km 
Time Indication: 0 
Date: 2013.07.24 
Time: 06:13:34 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 4E0-910-283.lbl 
Part No SW: 4E0 910 283 C HW: 4E0 919 283 C 
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan H12 0040 
Revision: 00H12000 Serial number: 08730633507794 
Coding: 0221208 
Shop #: WSC 02313 785 00200 
VCID: 234EF779E232E1001D9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 4E0-910-336.lbl 
Part No SW: 4F0 910 336 E HW: 4E0 862 335 
Component: Handyvorb2 H20 0950 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005035390 
Coding: 0010900 
Shop #: WSC 22107 444 52585 
VCID: 254AE961EC061F3073D 

No fault code found. 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BoiseAuctioneer (Oct 8, 2012)

Any luck on this?


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Aug 5, 2012)

I'd think first you'd need to confirm that your power supply battery is of proper voltage.


----------



## EMJR (Aug 8, 2013)

Still no luck. Tough to trouble shoot since a lot of false error codes are generated due to the fiber ring. Still working on it.


----------

